# هل فعلا يعلّم العهد القديم العنف والقتال  ؟؟



## NEW_MAN (18 يونيو 2009)

السؤال : ​ 
هل فعلا العهد القديم يعّلم بالقتال والعنف ؟؟
لماذا نجد كثير من العنف والقتل في العهد القديم ؟؟
ولماذا نجد تعليم المسيح في العهد الجديد يقدم المحبة والتسامح ؟؟
هل تغير الله من العهد القديم الى العهد الجديد ؟؟؟​ 
الاجابة : ​ 
اولا : يجب ان نعرف ان الكتاب المقدس ( وهو كلمة الله الموحى بها الى الانبياء ) كان يسجل في العهد القديم احداث يمر بها الجنس البشري على مدار تطور البشرية منذ آدم الى قبل ميلاد المسيح بحوالي اربعة قرون ، وقد سجل هذه الاحداث كلها خيرها وشرها ، وكان يسجل ايضا وصايا الله التي كان ينقلها الى الناس عن طريق انبيائه ، وعلى هذا فيجب التمييز عند قراءة الكتاب بين ما هو موحى به من الله كأخبار عن احداث ، وبين ما هو موحى به من الله كوصايا .​ 
ثانيا : وصية الله المبدئية والواضحة هي ( لاتقتل ) (الخروج 20: 13) ، من الممكن ان تقرأ احداث عنف وقتل كان السبب فيها مخالفة الناس لوصايا الله ، فلا يمكن بالطبع نسبة هذا الى انه اوامر من الله بالقتل والعنف ، اليس كذلك ؟؟​ 
ثالثا : يجب التمييز بين كلام الله عن العنف والقتل كنبؤة يخبر بها قبل حدوثها ، وفي هذا الشأن ، لا يمكن نسبة الاحداث الى انها اوامر من الله ، فعند الله سبق العلم بالامور كلها ، فاذا اخبر احد الانبياء عن ان يلقي نبؤة بالاحداث ، فهذا لان الله يعرف ما سيفعله الانسان شرا او خيرا .​ 
رابعا: من الواضح والجلي بدراسة احداث الكتاب المقدس انه لم يكن هناك حربا بأمر الله لنشر الدين او العقيدة عنوة ، بل على العكس ، كانت جميع المعارك في الكتاب المقدس هو لقهر الظلم الواقع على الشعوب ، واعطاء مساحة كافية من الحرية لاختيار العقيدة بدون فرض او اجبار .​ 

ولنأخذ مثالا تطبيقا من الكتاب المقدس لتأكيد كلامنا .​ 
اخبر الله ابراهيم عن نبؤة سوف تحدث بعد اكثر من اربعة قرون ، ان نسل ابراهيم سوف يكون مستعبدا في ارضا غريبة ( وهي مصر ) ثم يرجع مرة اخرى الى هذه البقعة من الارض ( وهي ارض كنعان ) ونقرأ عن هذا في ( تكوين 15 : 13 -21) ​ 
( فقال لابرام اعلم يقينا ان نسلك سيكون غريبا في ارض ليست لهم ويستعبدون لهم. فيذلونهم اربع مئة سنة. 14 ثم الامة التي يستعبدون لها انا ادينها.وبعد ذلك يخرجون باملاك جزيلة. 15 واما انت فتمضي الى آبائك بسلام وتدفن بشيبة صالحة. 16 وفي الجيل الرابع يرجعون الى ههنا. لان ذنب الاموريين ليس الى الآن كاملا. 17 ثم غابت الشمس فصارت العتمة. واذا تنور دخان ومصباح نار يجوز بين تلك القطع 18 في ذلك اليوم قطع الرب مع ابرام ميثاقا قائلا. لنسلك اعطي هذه الارض من نهر مصر الى النهر الكبير نهر الفرات. 19 القينيين والقنزّيين والقدمونيين 20 والحثّيين والفرزّيين والرفائيين 21 والأموريين والكنعانيين والجرجاشيين واليبوسيين) ​ 
وبالطبع نحن نعرف ان يعقوب وابنائه نزلوا الى ارض مصر ، حيث كان يوسف ثاني رجلا متسلطا بعد فرعون ، ولكن بعد عدة اجيال لم يعرف حاكم مصر نسل يعقوب فتم تسخيرهم واستعبادهم ، الى ان افتقد الله بني اسرائيل على يد موسى ، و نقرأ عن تحقيق هذه النبؤة في زمن موسى فنقرا في ( الخروج 3 : 16 – 17) كلام الله الى موسى : 
(اذهب واجمع شيوخ اسرائيل وقل لهم الرب اله آبائكم اله ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب ظهر لي قائلا اني قد افتقدتكم وما صنع بكم في مصر. 17 فقلت اصعدكم من مذلّة مصر الى ارض الكنعانيين والحثّيين والاموريين والفرزّيين والحوّيين واليبوسيين الى ارض تفيض لبنا وعسلا ) ​ 
والآن اذا تابعنا دراسة الكتاب وتتابع الاحداث فيه ، نستطيع ان نعرف كيف تم تحقيق هذه النبؤة على ارض الواقع ، هل كان هذا امرا من الله الى بني اسرائيل بقتل وطرد هذه الشعوب الستة لكي تتحقق النبؤة ، ام كيف تمت هذه الاحداث ؟؟؟​ 
واليكم ما يقوله الوحي المقدس :​ 
نقرأ اولا في ( الخروج 23: 20 – 24 ) وعد الله بالتكفل بطرد الشعوب المعادية وطلب من شعبه ابادة الالهة الوثنية . ​ 
( ها انا مرسل ملاكا امام وجهك ليحفظك في الطريق وليجيء بك الى المكان الذي اعددته. 21 احترز منه واسمع لصوته ولا تتمرد عليه.لانه لا يصفح عن ذنوبكم لان اسمي فيه. 22 ولكن ان سمعت لصوته وفعلت كل ما اتكلم به اعادي اعداءك واضايق مضايقيك. 23 فان ملاكي يسير امامك ويجيء بك الى الاموريين والحثّيين والفرزّيين والكنعانيين والحوّيين واليبوسيين.فابيدهم. 24 لا تسجد لآلهتهم ولا تعبدها ولا تعمل كاعمالهم.بل تبيدهم وتكسر انصابهم.)​ 
نقرأ نفس الكلام مرة اخرى في ( الخروج 34: 11 – 14) ​ 
( احفظ ما انا موصيك اليوم.ها انا طارد من قدامك الاموريين والكنعانيين والحثّيين والفرزّيين والحوّيين واليبوسيين. 12 احترز من ان تقطع عهدا مع سكان الارض التي انت آت اليها لئلا يصيروا فخا في وسطك. 13 بل تهدمون مذابحهم وتكسّرون انصابهم وتقطعون سواريهم. 14 فانك لا تسجد لاله آخر لان الرب اسمه غيور.اله غيور هو.) ​ 
نقرا عن شعب العماليق هو الذي بدأ الهجوم على شعب الله ، ولكن نقرأ ايضا عن معجزة انتصار الله بهذا الشعب المنهك والقليل امام شعب من العماليق ومتمرس في القتال :​ 
(وأتى عماليق وحارب اسرائيل في رفيديم. 9 فقال موسى ليشوع انتخب لنا رجالا واخرج حارب عماليق.وغدا اقف انا على راس التلّة وعصا الله في يدي. 10 ففعل يشوع كما قال له موسى ليحارب عماليق.واما موسى وهرون وحور فصعدوا على راس التلّة. 11 وكان اذا رفع موسى يده ان اسرائيل يغلب واذا خفض يده ان عماليق يغلب. 12 فلما صارت يدا موسى ثقيلتين اخذا حجرا ووضعاه تحته فجلس عليه.ودعم هرون وحور يديه الواحد من هنا والآخر من هناك.فكانت يداه ثابتتين الى غروب الشمس. 13 فهزم يشوع عماليق وقومه بحد السيف )
(الخروج 17: 8 – 13)​ 

لم تكن مسيرة شعب الله من ارض مصر الى ارض الموعد كلها مليئة بالحروب والقتال والتهجم على كل الشعوب الموجودة في طريقة ، بل على العكس نقرأ امر الله بعدم القتال او الهجوم على الشعوب التي يمرون بارضها مثل الموآبيين ( التثنية 2: 9 ) و العمونيين (التثنية 2: 19) ، بل امرهم بشراء الاكل والشرب منهم بالفضة ، وعندما وصل الشعب الى حدود ( حشبون ) نقرأ ان ( سيحون ) ملكها رفض مرور الشعب بسلام وبدأ هو بشن الحرب على شعب الله :​ 
( فارسلت رسلا من برية قديموت الى سيحون ملك حشبون بكلام سلام قائلا. 27 امرّ في ارضك.اسلك الطريق الطريق.لا اميل يمينا ولا شمالا. 28 طعاما بالفضة تبيعني لآكل وماء تعطيني بالفضة لاشرب.امرّ برجليّ فقط. 29 كما فعل بي بني عيسو الساكنون في سعير والموآبيون الساكنون في عار.الى ان اعبر الاردن الى الارض التي اعطانا الرب الهنا. 30 لكن لم يشأ سيحون ملك حشبون ان يدعنا نمر به.لان الرب الهك قسّى روحه وقوّى قلبه لكي يدفعه الى يدك كما في هذا اليوم. 31 وقال الرب لي.انظر.قد ابتدأت ادفع امامك سيحون وارضه.ابتدئ تملّك حتى تمتلك ارضه. 32 فخرج سيحون للقائنا هو وجميع قومه للحرب الى ياهص. 33 فدفعه الرب الهنا امامنا فضربناه وبنيه وجميع قومه. )
(التثنية 2: 26 – 33) ​ 
نفس الامر حدث مع ملك باشان ( التثنية 3: 1 – 4) ​ 
هذه هي الاحداث في حياة موسى ، اما في حياة يشوع ، فكانت اول الاحداث جميعا هو دخول الشعب الانتصاري الى مدينة اريحا ، وكلنا يعرف كيف سقطت اسوار مدينة اريحا ، فقط بدوران الشعب حولها مرة واحدة في اليوم لمدة ستة ايام ، ثم سبع مرات كاملة في اليوم السابع ، فسقطت الاسوار من تلقاء نفسها ( يشوع 6) .​ 
ثم نقرأ في ( يشوع 7) عن خيانة (عخان بن زارح ) وعقاب الله له ، اذا فمن الواضح ان الله لديه قانون واحد لا يميز فيه بين شعبا وآخر . ​ 
ثم نقرأ شيئا غريبا يحدث في ( يشوع 9 : 1) ان الشعوب الستة المذكورة اسمائهم سابقا اجتمعوا معا لمحاربة اسرائيل كرجل واحد : ​ 
(ولما سمع جميع الملوك الذين في عبر الاردن في الجبل وفي السهل وفي كل ساحل البحر الكبير الى جهة لبنان الحثّيون والاموريون والكنعانيون والفرزّيون والحوّيون واليبوسيون ) ، فيما انفصل (الجبعونيون ) عن هذا الاجماع وفضلوا ان يلجأوا الى الحصول على معاهدة سلام مع ( يشوع ) ولكننا نقرأ عن اسلوب الخديعة التي التجأوا اليها في الحصول على هذه المعاهدة ، وبالرغم من هذا الا ان الله أمر يشوع ان يحترم هذه المعاهدة ( يشوع 9: 18) ، بل ونقرأ ان الله وجه اللوم لداود عندما اراد خرق هذه المعاهدة :
(وكان جوع في ايام داود ثلاث سنين سنة بعد سنة فطلب داود وجه الرب.فقال الرب هو لاجل شاول ولاجل بيت الدماء لانه قتل الجبعونيين. 2 فدعا الملك الجبعونيين وقال لهم.والجبعونيون ليسوا من بني اسرائيل بل من بقايا الاموريين وقد حلف لهم بنو اسرائيل وطلب شاول ان يقتلهم لاجل غيرته على بني اسرائيل ويهوذا. 3 قال داود للجبعونيين ماذا افعل لكم وبماذا اكفّر فتباركوا نصيب الرب.)
(2 صموئيل 21: 1- 3)​ 
وهذا يثبت مرة اخرى ، ان الله عنده قانون واحد فقط للتعامل بين كل الشعوب ( بني اسرائيل او غيرهم ) .​ 
اما عن معاهدة الصلح بين (يشوع ) و(الجبعونيون ) وتبعاتها فنقرأ عنها في (يشوع 10) انه عندما علم ملوك الآموريين الخمسة جيران (جبعون) بشأن المعاهدة فاجتمع ملوك الاموريين الخمسة ملك اورشليم وملك حبرون وملك يرموت وملك لخيش وملك عجلون وصعدوا هم وكل جيوشهم ونزلوا على جبعون وحاربوها (فاجتمع ملوك الاموريين الخمسة ملك اورشليم وملك حبرون وملك يرموت وملك لخيش وملك عجلون وصعدوا هم وكل جيوشهم ونزلوا على جبعون وحاربوها) فاستغاث الشعب الاخير ببني اسرائيل لانقاذهم ، وبالفعل تم هذا بمعونة ومعجزة الهية نقرأ عنها في ( يشوع 10: 8- 43) ​ 
وكانت هذه الانتصارات كلها لازالت تثير حفيظة الملوك المجاورين ، فاجتمع ملوك اربعة مع الملوك الستة ليكونوا جيشا من عشرة ممالك لمحاربة شعب واحد (يشوع 11 : 1- 5) ولكن الله وعد يشوع ان النصر سوف يكون حليفهم ، وبالطبع لا يمكن ان نتصور ان شعبا واحدا مجهدا ومتعبا ينتصر على عشرة شعوب مرة واحدة الا اذا كان الله يحارب عنهم .​ 
مما سبق يتضح ان ما قاله الله عن العنف كان نبؤة لما كان سوف يحدث ، كانت حروب ومعارك سياسية للحصول على حق الارض ، ولكنه ليس امرا بالقتل لنشر الدين او العقيدة ، كما نجده في بعض الديانات الاخرى ، او الحروب القديمة التي كان يأتي فيها دائما الملك او الامبراطور المنتصر بفرض العقيدة عنوة وقتل المخالفين ( راجع افعال ملوك آشور وبابل بقراءة سفر دانيال ، ومافعله مع الفتية الثلاثة – شدرخ وميشخ وعبدنغو – (دانيال 1) ، او ما فعله مع دانيال نفسه ( اصحاح 6) . ​ 
وماجاء في الكتاب المقدس ، يجب التمييز فيه بين ما جاء على انه اخبار الله عن احداث التاريخ ، او اخبار عن نبؤة مستقبلية للاحداث ، وعدم الخلط بينه وبين القول بأن هذه الاحداث الدامية هي من اوامر الله ، بل على العكس ، فان الكثير منها حصل لان الشعب كان يعصي وصايا الله . ​ 
وايضا هناك الكثير من الاخوة المسلمين ينقلون رؤيا ونبؤات رآها الانبياء تخبر عن قتال بين مملكة ومملكة ، وحتى مملكة على اورشليم ، فيأخذونها من سياقها لاثارت شبهات حول العنف والقتال في العهد القديم .​ 
الرب ينير بصائرهم ويطلق المأسورين منهم احرارا في اسم الرب يسوع المسيح . ​


----------



## geegoo (18 يونيو 2009)

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و يجعلك سببا في مجد اسمه القدوس *
_​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (18 يونيو 2009)

_شكرا كتييييييييير ......عنجد موضوع رائع ومفيد يسلمووووووووو...........


الله يبارك تعبك ....​_


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (18 يونيو 2009)

*اولا نشكر الاستاذ العظيم نيو مان على طرحه وعلمه الغزير ..

والحقيقة بالرغم من اعتراض المسلمين على موضوع القتل في العهد القديم الا اني لم اجد في موضوعك اي اختلاف مع الاسلام حيث اعطاء الله الملك الابدي لشعب اسرائيل في ارض كنعان حيث وصفوا الكنعانين بالقوم السفله وامر اله القران بني اسرائيل بمقاتله مضطهديهم من الوثنين ومحاربتهم بصفته قوم وثنين كفار يعتدون على شعب الله ويردون اخضاعهم فامر اله القران بطرد هؤلاء القوم واعطاء الملك لاسرائيل .

وسبب اعتراض المسلمين على موضوع القتل في العهد القديم ما هو الا اعتراضنا على نشر الدين الاسلامي بحد السيف وبالقهر وباحتلال البلاد ونهب خيراتها وتدنيس مقدساتها ووالخ ..

مع انه لا علاقة للاثنين ببعض !*


----------



## خالد مصطفى (23 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا ايضا اضم صوتى لصوتكم واشكر الأستاذ العظيم نيو مان .
ولكن لى سؤال من الأنبياء الذين ارسلوا للآقوام السته


----------



## My Rock (23 يونيو 2009)

لتعم الفائدة من الموضوع على الجميع, إسمح لي بنقله الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل : خالد مصطفي 

سلام ونعمة المسيح 

شكرا لتفضلك بقراءة المقال وطرح السؤال ،



خالد مصطفى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا ايضا اضم صوتى لصوتكم واشكر الأستاذ العظيم نيو مان .
> ولكن لى سؤال من الأنبياء الذين ارسلوا للآقوام السته


 

كانت هذه الشعوب موجودة وقت ان كان ابراهيم يعيش في ارض كنعان ، فاذا كان ابونا ابراهيم يعيش وسطهم وايضا لوط (ابن اخ ابراهيم ) ، ومن بعدهم اولاد لوط (وهذا نسب يطول ذكره ) واولاد ابراهيم ( اسحق) من (سارة ) و (اسماعيل من هاجر ) واولاده الستة من زوجته ( قطورة ) ، وبعد ذلك احفاده يعقوب وعيسو ، ثم اولادهم ، وقد بقي يعقوب وسطهم زمانا قبل ان ينزل الى ارض مصر هو واولاده واحفاده .

واخيرا ، فان بعد خروج موسى من ارض مصر بيد الله ومعجزاته ، كانت اخباره تصل قبله الى اي مكان يطأه ( راجع سفر يشوع في حديث -راحاب - من اريحا ) وكان الجميع يشهد لهم ان هذا الشعب يد الله معهم ، فكانت مقاومتهم هي مقاومة لالههم ايضا .


وشكرا لك ، الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## روح الرب (26 يونيو 2009)

*توضيح وشرح رائع جدااااااا
الرب يباركك حياتك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (1 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع أكثر من رائع ... يستحق التقييم
الرب يباركك و يستخدمك للدفاع عن كلمته المقدسة
*


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع أخي الحبيب بالرب

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك فيك...


----------



## الباحث عن الصدق (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى : انْتَقِمْ مِنَ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَبَعْدَهَا تَمُوتُ وَتَنْضَمُّ إِلَى قَوْمِكَ». 3فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلشَّعْبِ: جَهِّزُوا مِنْكُمْ رِجَالاً مُجَنَّدِينَ لِمُحَارَبَةِ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَالانْتِقَامِ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْهُمْ. . . . فَحَارَبُوا الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ وَقَتَلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ؛ 8وَقَتَلُوا مَعَهُمْ مُلُوكَهُمُ الْخَمْسَةَ: أَوِيَ وَرَاقِمَ وَصُورَ وَحُورَ وَرَابِعَ، كَمَا قَتَلُوا بَلْعَامَ بْنَ بَعُورَ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. 9وَأَسَرَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ نِسَاءَ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَأَطْفَالَهُمْ، وَغَنِمُوا جَمِيعَ بَهَائِمِهِمْ وَمَوَاشِيهِمْ وَسَائِرَ أَمْلاَكِهِمْ، وَأَحْرَقُوا مُدُنَهُمْ كُلَّهَا بِمَسَاكِنِهَا وَحُصُونِهَا، 11وَاسْتَوْلَوْا عَلَى كُلِّ الْغَنَائِمِ وَالأَسْلاَبِ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْحَيَوَانِ، . . . . فَخَرَجَ مُوسَى وَأَلِعَازَارُ وَكُلُّ قَادَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ لاِسْتِقْبَالِهِمْ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمُخَيَّمِ، 14فَأَبْدَى مُوسَى سَخَطَهُ عَلَى قَادَةِ الْجَيْشِ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الأُلُوفِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْمِئَاتِ الْقَادِمِينَ مِنَ الْحَرْبِ، 15وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: لِمَاذَا اسْتَحْيَيْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ؟ إِنَّهُنَّ بِاتِّبَاعِهِنَّ نَصِيحَةَ بَلْعَامَ أَغْوَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لِعِبَادَةِ فَغُورَ، وَكُنَّ سَبَبَ خِيَانَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ، فَتَفَشَّى الْوَبَأُ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ. 17فَالآنَ اقْتُلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأَطْفَالِ، وَاقْتُلُوا أَيْضاً كُلَّ امْرَأَةٍ ضَاجَعَتْ رَجُلاً، 18وَلَكِنِ اسْتَحْيَوْا لَكُمْ كُلَّ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُضَاجِعْ رَجُلاً. ))


----------



## الباحث عن الصدق (15 سبتمبر 2009)

في سفر التثنية [ 20 : 10 ] قول الرب : 
(( حين تقرب من مدينة لكي تحاربها استدعها الى الصلح.  فان اجابتك الى الصلح وفتحت لك فكل الشعب الموجود فيها يكون لك للتسخير ويستعبد لك.  وان لم تسالمك بل عملت معك حربا فحاصرها. واذا دفعها الرب الهك الى يدك فاضرب جميع ذكورها بحد السيف. واما النساء والاطفال والبهائم وكل ما في المدينة كل غنيمتها فتغتنمها لنفسك وتأكل غنيمة اعدائك التي اعطاك الرب الهك. 15 هكذا تفعل بجميع المدن البعيدة منك جدا التي ليست من مدن هؤلاء الامم هنا.))


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الباحث عن الصدق قال:


> هذا قول الرب وليس اخبار عن الاحوال التي كانت سائدة اتقوا الله واجلسوا مع انفسكم قبل ان تتكلموا


 

الاخ الفاضل الباحث عن الصدق :

لماذا لا تكون صادقا مع نفسك ومعنا ، وتنقل لنا الموضوع كاملا ؟؟ 

هل من الممكن ان تذكر لنا ماذا فعل المديانيون مع موسى وشعب اسرائيل واستحقوا بعدها هذا الانتقام ؟؟

في انتظار ردك الكريم .


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الباحث عن الصدق قال:


> في سفر التثنية [ 20 : 10 ] قول الرب :
> (( حين تقرب من مدينة لكي تحاربها استدعها الى الصلح. فان اجابتك الى الصلح وفتحت لك فكل الشعب الموجود فيها يكون لك للتسخير ويستعبد لك. وان لم تسالمك بل عملت معك حربا فحاصرها. واذا دفعها الرب الهك الى يدك فاضرب جميع ذكورها بحد السيف. واما النساء والاطفال والبهائم وكل ما في المدينة كل غنيمتها فتغتنمهالنفسك وتأكل غنيمة اعدائك التي اعطاك الرب الهك. 15 هكذا تفعل بجميع المدن البعيدة منك جدا التي ليست من مدن هؤلاء الامم هنا.))


 
الاخ الفاضل الباحث عن الصدق 

مرة اخرى ، تجتزء من النص بطريقة لا تليق بمن يصف نفسه باحثا عن الصدق .

هل لك ان تذكر لنا هذه الوصية اعطيت لمحاربة كم شعب ؟؟ 
وما هي اسمائهم ، ولماذا تحديدا هذه الشعوب دون غيرها من شعوب الارض المحيطة بهم ؟؟؟

لتسهيل الاجابة عليك ، كان الامر بمحاربة 7 شعوب فقط ، تم ذكرها بالاسم تحديدا ، فما هي اسماء هذه الشعوب ، ولماذا هي فقط وليس كل الشعوب ؟؟؟

هل هذه الحروب كانت سياسية لاسترداد الارض ام لنشر الدين والسيطرة ؟؟

في انتظار اجابتك الكريمة .


----------



## سابور واسحق (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الخالق الحى الناطق




> ياعيني عليك يارب ياقدير



ارجو من الضيف الكريم ان يحترم نفسة فى طريقة الحوار والبحث عن الحقيقة

واعتقد انك لا تريد ان تبحث عن الصدق او غيرة ، فعليك ان تعرف من صفات الباحث عن الصدق هو طريقة كلامة تكون معبرة عن ما يريد ان يجدة عند الاخرين وهذا ينعكس  فى سلوكة معهم والتقدير فى الكلام واختيار الكلام ، ولكن انت لا تريد ان تقتنع ولا تبحث عن اجابة .


ارجو منك  تعبر بطريقة محترمة ومهذبة فى كلامك حتى تجد الاجابة


----------

